# Idgery Diggery Doo... Purple #1, OGK, and Sour D For [email protected]



## tokinmarine2008 (Jun 27, 2009)

Alright first up is the Purple #1.  Got this as a clone from a a friend.  Grown in FFoF, with FF nutes.  This goes the same for the D and OGK as well.  The purple has been in flower for 37 days now, and is supposedly finshed in 45-50.  The Sour D and OGK have been in for 58+ days and are getting their final flushings as well as the Purple #1.  Anyways, heres a lot of pics.... let me know what everyone thinks.....

Here she is.... Purple #1


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Jun 27, 2009)

Up next is my pretty, but smelly girl.  OGK


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Jun 27, 2009)

The infamous Sour D.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like you know what you're doing!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2009)

I like Purple   :bong:


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Jun 28, 2009)

I like purple as well... She is a very skunky smelling girl with that indescribable "purple" smell.  I love a good frost purple strain.  Although she wont yield much, those are some of the tasties nuggets with a perfect day time high!


----------

